# '67 GTO gas tank



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Is there any value to an original gas tank? I am about to replace mine with a stainless steel repro. Hang on to the old one or scrap? Thanks.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, hang onto it. Better quality and fit than any repro tank.


----------



## rexs73gto (Nov 25, 2012)

IF & I say if the tank is in good useable shape keep it around just in case someone needs a tank you can sell it if you no longer want it. But if it's bad & leaks I'd say pitch it as a bad gas tank is always going to be a bad tank.


----------

